# Honda motors



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Righteous rant!
No excuse needed.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

merc plugs are sold everywhere !!

;D ;D ;D ;D...sorry...couldnt help myself....

hope it works out for ya..


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Here's a denso to NGK cross reference.
http://www.clubplug.net/denso_ngk.html
If you can find your plug in NGK it might be easier to find locally, A lot of people prefer NGK plugs. 

Btw, If your fouling plugs trying to start your motor I would give the carb a once over. I remember my old honda (my first real outboard) would get gummed up real quick, like 1-2 weeks If I left gas in it. The motor was built really well, even the hardware was top notch, but the carb was the weak link.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I recently had to order OMC plugs as I couldn't buy them locally. I should say wouldn't (dealer had them for a small ransom) I could buy them at both local auto parts stores and Wal-Mart until recently. I bought 10 of them to hold shipping cost down and intend to do the same for other plugs from now on.


----------



## Fuzzy_Bruce (May 19, 2007)

Well, I found some plugs today at a local shop.

I still gotta rant a bit, though. You'd think the NGK plugs were gold or platnium instead of standard plugs for 10 bucks a pop. Did all kinds of web searching and all of the plugs are/must be gold plated.

Found an ebay store that sold the plugs for 5 bucks each but the shipping and handling was $14!! What a rip for a few ounces of postage and only a couple a states away.

I really like the Honda motor but the parts and service will set a body back a bit.

Well it looks like a weekend trip is in the making, swamps if windy and Flamingo maybe. Once the test trip is done, look for the bump of my offer to sell! Time for a new boat.


----------

